# Red with 9000 crankset



## wattiez (Dec 17, 2011)

Hoping someone can give some advice -

I'm currently using old RED but would like the new 9000 crankset, mainly due to looks..does anyone know if they'll play nice?


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i do not see a reason why it would not work with the Red group. i have the 2012-13 Red and i have been using Hollowgram Cranks with Praxis chainrings and it has worked perfectly. i used to run Sram Red rings and it worked too.

i'd say, go for it.


----------

